# Barbara Karlich - Österreichs Antwort auf Barbara Schöneberger 17x



## almamia (22 Apr. 2008)

Mehr Bilder ....


----------



## wicked (25 Mai 2008)

1:0 Für Deutschland 

So kann die Europameisterschaft starten


----------



## caregiver2004 (26 Mai 2008)

... Sorry Österreich ... aber die Punkte gehen wirklich klar an unsere Babsi !!!


----------



## Gurus (26 Mai 2008)

Wow eine hübsche Danke


----------



## maierchen (26 Mai 2008)

Sorry vielleivht das nächste mal!
Nicht Traurig sein
Aber trotzdem Danke für die Bilder!:thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (26 Mai 2008)

so schön kann östereisch sein:thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## biber (27 Mai 2008)

also ich als Österreicher kann nur sagen NEIN DANKE! Also wir werden mit dieser "Moderatorin" einer völlig stumpfsinnigen ORF "Täglichsendung" beglückt und dürfen dafür ORF Zwangsgebühren bezahlen. Aber Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden...


----------



## Trooper666 (28 Mai 2008)

Suuper pics, österreich rockz


----------



## Mango26 (28 Mai 2008)

Danke für die super Pics


----------



## petery05 (28 Mai 2008)

ÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖösterreich!!!!!!!

ne, hast recht 1:0 für Deutschland


----------



## asoma (28 Mai 2008)

Nicht schlecht!!!! Österreich hat ja einiges zu bieten...


----------



## pacco76 (28 Mai 2008)

Steh da auch mehr auf Babsi.
Aber in der Not....:drip:


----------



## hayfielder (10 Aug. 2008)

Klasse!!

Mehr österreicherinnen!


----------



## mark lutz (11 Aug. 2008)

ist eine sexy frau finde ich


----------



## loewe (16 Aug. 2008)

Sehr schöne bilder


----------



## duckser (18 Aug. 2008)

da gefällt mir unsere Barbara aber besser als die Österreicherin.


----------



## ficker (12 Nov. 2008)

hossa! nicht schlecht die Barbara


----------



## aldo (15 Nov. 2008)

die hat einen arsch wie ein postross


----------



## kalaha (18 Nov. 2008)

Danke, echt tolle Bilder


----------



## armin (18 Nov. 2008)

sie ist keine Antwort auf Barbara, sie ist das unnötigste was wir haben....sehr peinlich der Vergleich, denn Frau Schöneberger ist ja auch nicht die beste


----------



## Mazzu (18 Nov. 2008)

babsi ist klar fescher..keine frage und das sage ich als österreicher ABER

solange eine mirijam weichselbraun, christina stürmer und Co. unter der Rubrik "Deutscher Celeb" geführt wird --> danke 1:0 für Österreich! 
weil scheinbar habt ihr nichts besseres als unsere damen "einzudeutschen"


----------



## kuttnertoni (19 Nov. 2008)

Dralle Biene
Danke


----------



## almamia (25 Nov. 2008)

armin schrieb:


> sie ist keine Antwort auf Barbara, sie ist das unnötigste was wir haben....sehr peinlich der Vergleich, denn Frau Schöneberger ist ja auch nicht die beste



Tja, da versteht der armin eben keine Ironie - ist ja auch eher etwas komplizierteres - gell...:3dgreat:


----------



## HDBobber (2 Dez. 2008)

echt der hammer diese frau


----------



## HDBobber (2 Dez. 2008)

danke für die tollen caps mehr daVON HECHEL


----------



## iphonemiami (4 Dez. 2008)

danke für die pics sehr hübsche frau


----------



## Weste2810 (16 Dez. 2008)

joa recht ansprechend aber trotzdem; deutschland hat mehr zu bieten


----------



## ademmero (1 Jan. 2009)

Danke für die dralle Babsi


----------



## HP_Wiener (2 Jan. 2009)

Als Österreicher muss ich leider den Punkt auch für Deutschland geben, also 1:0 für Deutschland.


----------



## kaplan1 (3 Jan. 2009)

Ganz nett anzuschauen!


----------



## fritzi00 (10 Jan. 2009)

die karlich hat die größeren titten als die schöneberger!
1:0 für ÖSTERREICH!!!


----------



## JimmyFloyd68 (10 Jan. 2009)

Mein lieber Scholli, gar nicht mal übel. =)


----------



## armin (10 Jan. 2009)

caregiver2004 schrieb:


> ... Sorry Österreich ... aber die Punkte gehen wirklich klar an unsere Babsi !!!



da gibts keine Frage..diese Karlich sollte man sprengen.

..eine Landsfrau die es nicht geben sollte


----------



## Verteidiger (19 Jan. 2009)

Wirklich nett


----------



## Kuhlmann (31 Jan. 2009)

Die Hupen sind doch erste Sahne, und sieht auch viel besser aus als die Barbara.


----------



## theking84 (31 Jan. 2009)

Wow, heiße Dame, vielen Dank für die tollen Pics!


----------



## Afrikapaul (4 Feb. 2009)

aber auch zwei gute Fragezeichen


----------



## lindenlaub (4 März 2009)

danke für die fotos !


----------



## Kuhlmann (24 Mai 2009)

Einfach Geil !!!


----------



## MAIRJ23 (24 Mai 2009)

Netter Vorbau


----------



## Sonne18 (20 Juni 2009)

Danke ! Tolle Frau, sehr schöner Busen .


----------



## asoma (21 Juni 2009)

thx!!!


----------



## Katreen (22 Juni 2009)

Barbara ist anpsrechender


----------



## FAXE001de (27 Juni 2009)

Klares 1:0 für Österreich. Wir brauchen mehr Pics von der Karlich hier.
Gibt's niemand der was einstellen will?


----------



## fritzi00 (3 Jan. 2010)

ich würde beide liebend gerne vögeln und ihnen danach auf ihre riesen titten spritzen


----------



## BlueLynne (3 Jan. 2010)

Nicht nur im Fußball ist Österreich etwas kleiner 

dabei mag ich gar keine großen ...... 

Thx:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (25 Feb. 2011)

Melonen?


----------



## congo64 (25 Feb. 2011)

die Antwort passt . :thumbup:


----------



## pit (25 Feb. 2011)

barbara schöneberger gefällt mir besser
trotzdem tolle bilder

dankeschön


----------



## AlBundy128 (25 Feb. 2011)

Na,zwar eine schöne Frau,aber Barbara Schöneberger finde ich dann doch ansprechender,trotzdem Danke für die schönen Bilder


----------



## Freiwelt (25 Feb. 2011)

Danke


----------



## schneeberger (25 Feb. 2011)

.... und die Antwort ist gar nicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## griso666 (19 März 2011)

.... sind BARBARAS immer so drall !!??


----------



## sga5 (19 März 2011)

Gibts es von Barbara auch Bilder von Ihren Füssen??? Das wäre toll!


----------



## Alibaba13 (19 März 2011)

Barbara hat größere Möpse!


----------



## dumbas (19 März 2011)

vielen Dank


----------



## BIG 2 (19 März 2011)

Gefällt mir.

Danke


----------



## kitekater (21 März 2011)

also ich als Österreicher kann nur sagen NEIN DANKE! Ich will die Schöneberger ^^, aber Danke für die Mühe!


----------



## MrLeiwand (27 Mai 2012)

die schöneberger ist zwar auch eine echte granate - aber barbara karlich gewinnt den 2-kampf,so ein geiles pralles vollweib


----------



## darezina147 (28 Mai 2012)

hammer die karlich


----------



## florian1992 (28 Sep. 2012)

sieht auch lecker aus


----------



## rasras1977 (29 Sep. 2012)

do you have more of her
?


----------



## arma (29 Sep. 2012)

gibt schlimmeres


----------



## Tornald (29 Sep. 2012)

Mir gefällt sowohl Barbara Schöneberger als auch Barbara Karlich. Ich mag es drall! ;-) 

THX


----------



## franz123 (29 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die super Pics


----------



## Starbuck64 (29 Sep. 2012)

Wow eine hübsche Danke !!!! :thx:


----------



## nuaracher (29 Sep. 2012)

Super Vielen dank


----------



## florian1992 (3 Okt. 2012)

auch eine sehr schöne frau thank


----------



## johnolg (6 Okt. 2012)

Big girl, danke


----------



## celebfanatic (8 Okt. 2012)

kommt mMn nicht an sie ran


----------



## throatwobbler (8 Okt. 2012)

toll, Danke!


----------



## mrspanky (8 Okt. 2012)

nicht ganz, aber trotzdem nicht schlecht


----------



## pzach3843 (10 Dez. 2012)

na das war wohl nix


----------



## Entru (11 Dez. 2012)

sie ist auch eine schöne frau


----------



## Mrbf4eal (12 Dez. 2012)

Old but gold. Sehr hübsch


----------



## Favoritner (14 Dez. 2012)

Kommt ein Muttermal zum Hautarzt und schreit
"Hilfe Hilfe, ich werd die Karlich nicht mehr los"


----------



## Bennson (15 Dez. 2012)

Naja , an die Babsi kommt sie nicht ran


----------



## quimbes (15 Dez. 2012)

almamia schrieb:


> Mehr ....



Nicht schlecht. Herr Specht...:thx:


----------



## Frozenbird (16 Dez. 2012)

na dann eben nur figurbezogen


----------



## marriobassler (16 Dez. 2012)

barbara iss unerreicht


----------



## matlock (16 Dez. 2012)

sie ist der absolute wahnsinn


----------



## barney1888 (3 März 2013)

dankeschön


----------



## mangray (26 März 2013)

Super Bilder!
Danke für die Mühe!!!

nice day
mangray


----------



## massierer (19 Mai 2013)

:thumbup:hallu unsere barbara karlich ist der hammer


----------



## firedawg (23 Mai 2013)

auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Thomas111 (24 Mai 2013)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr nett!!!!
DANKE


----------



## hasil (8 Juni 2013)

Wer ist Barbara Schöneberger?


----------



## eulerth (3 Nov. 2013)

:thx:Ist ja der hammer


----------



## schrob1979 (12 Nov. 2013)

Hübsch, sehr schön, danke.


----------



## Paradiser (13 Nov. 2013)

Schöne Frau..


----------



## slack2000 (13 Nov. 2013)

Danke!!!!!!!


----------



## platero (16 Mai 2014)

Die Diskussionen sind oft blöde, aber die Frau ist geil!


----------



## hajo (16 Mai 2014)

Mehr, davon ist gut.Danke


----------



## hajo (16 Mai 2014)

es reicht noch nicht, mehr davon, Danke für die bilder


----------



## ahsn193 (3 Dez. 2014)

Super bilder


----------



## inge50 (25 Juni 2016)

sehr gute Antwort auf die heisse Barbara


----------



## fuchtzehn (26 Juni 2016)

Grazie Mille Grazie Nachbar!


----------



## wolf1958 (27 Juni 2016)

Als double zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Depp (4 Apr. 2017)

Tolle Bilder!


----------



## wolf1958 (6 Apr. 2017)

nicht schlecht kommt aber an das Original nicht heran.


----------



## Little Wolf (14 Apr. 2017)

:thx: Danke für die hübsche Barbara


----------



## Lingor (6 Apr. 2020)

geili geili


----------



## orgamin (6 Apr. 2020)

Intressantes Frau, vielen Dank


----------



## hybridneo (2 Aug. 2020)

Kind of odd the amount of negative/critical responses to this thread...

I'd never heard of Miss Karlich before now, but thank you for the introduction!!


----------



## wolf1958 (5 Aug. 2020)

das ist ein Vollweib


----------

